#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: باز گرداندن اطلا عات هارد اکستر نال

## alirayane

سلام من با نرم افزارUSBSecurityیه هارد اکستنال رو روش رمز گذاشتم و به  مشتری دادم  سیستمش ویروسی بود الان اطلاعات رو هارد هست ولی نمیشه دید  مخفیه با همه نرم افزار و همون نرم افزارم  امتحان کردم نیومد چیکار کنم تو  رو خدا راهنمایی کنید البته حجمشو نشون میده ها با وین رر زیپ کردم داره زیپ اطاعات نشون میده و لی حدود 600 گیگه 750 ساعت نوشته طول میکشه
  تو رو خدا فوری کمکم کنید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## a.sadatnia

دوست عزیز شما باید هاردتون رو ریکاوری کنید. با این وضعیت هارد شما باید با اکثر نرم افزارها راحت جواب بگیری.
پیشنهاد من نرم افزار EaseUS Data Recovery که تو سایتها هم راحت میتونی با کرک دانلودش کنی.
موفق باشی.

----------

*alirayane*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## alirayane

دوست گلم حجم اطلا عات تو هارد هست تو یه پوشه ولی محتویات نشون داده نمیشه یه پوشه با پسون iniهم توش هست

----------


## a.sadatnia

عزیزم اگه با برداشتن تیکهای hide از منوی Folder Option فایلها مخفی شده رو تونستی ببینی که با این نرم افزاری که واست میزارم مشکلت برطرف میشه. وگرنه باید حتما هاردت رو بذاری واسه ریکاوری. تازه اگه هم برای ریکاوری بخوای اقدام کنی نباید محل ذخیره فایلت رو همین هارد انتخاب کنی، یعنی باید اول اطلاعات رو تو یه هارد دیگه خروجی بگیری بعدش انتقال بدی تو این هارد اکسترنالت.
برنامه خارج کردن فایلها از حالت سیستمی و مخفی به حالت اولیه:
Anti Hidden_p30download.com.zip
پسوورد: _www.p30download.com_

----------

*alirayane*,*AMD*

----------


## sam21

*
سلام 

دوست عزیز این فایل را داخل داریو هرد کپی کنید و بعد اجراش کنید فایل های مخفی آشکار میشند




*




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*alirayane*,*AMD*,*amin0691*,*Amino13*,*asadj*,*atlas98*,*avaict*,*balot*,*beal*,*ehsanarn*,*ghasemi2020*,*maryam_sh*,*mehdi_m*,*mohasalman*,*nbv89*,*rezarch1358*,*Yek.Doost*,*zoz-sat*,*داده پرداز*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*

----------


## AMD

این برنامه هم میتونه فایلها رو از حالت مخفی در بیاره 
*Back 2 Normal Mode 2.5.2*Back 2 Normal Mode 2.5.2 دانلود رایگان نرم افزار - SoftGozar.com - سافت گذر

----------

*alirayane*,*sam21*

----------


## alirayane

همه کارا رو کردم مشگل حل نشد فابله رو تو پوشه های به نامThumbs.us ریخته و محتویاتشمcom1.{2227a280-3aea-1069-a2de-08002b30309d} وcon.{d3e34b21-9d75-101a-8c3d-00aa001a1652} اینا هست

----------


## alirayane

همه کارا رو کردم مشگل حل نشد فابله رو تو پوشه های به نامThumbs.us ریخته و محتویاتشمcom1.{2227a280-3aea-1069-a2de-08002b30309d} وcon.{d3e34b21-9d75-101a-8c3d-00aa001a1652} اینا هست
  فکر کنم رمز نویسیش کرده چجوری باز میشه

----------


## AMD

شما اول با همون برنامه از حالت رمز خارجش کنید . بعد با نرم افزارهای دیگه  هارد رو ویروس یابی کنید .

----------

*alirayane*

----------


## alirayane

همین کارو کردم نشد

----------


## a.sadatnia

آقا هاردت ویروسی شده همون کاری که گفتم رو باید انجام بدی. کار سختی نیس ریکاوری کردن این هارد. من مشابه این هارد و رم زیاد واسم اومده که با ریکاوری راحت جواب میگیری.

----------

*alirayane*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

فک کنم هاردت بلوک شده یا  یه اسم دیگه هم داره چی بش میگن؟
پروتکت شده فکنم - یعنی تحت محافظت هستن
برند و مدل هاردتون ؟

----------


## a.sadatnia

این هم یه نرم افزار خوب دیگه واسه ریکاوری هاردتون. پیشنهاد میدم نسخه 8 رو نصب کنید.
موفق باشی.
Active@ File Recovery Professional

----------


## AMD

تا وقتی رمزگزاری شده باشه . عملا هیچ برنامه ضد ویروسی نمیتونه به فایلهاشون دسترسی پیدا کنه و همینطور برنامه های ریکاوری

----------

*alirayane*,*Yek.Doost*

----------

